# [SOLVED] Right click problem (Razer Imperator)



## brothercroo (Sep 22, 2013)

I have never used a razer mouse before this one but I started using the "Razer Imperator" about 3 days ago. Whenever I right click on my desktop or anywhere else without specifically selecting anything the menu box always appears on the top left of my screen and not where my mouse is. This isn't as much of a problem until I get into fps type games where aiming becomes a pain, i.e whenever I right click to hard-scope the mouse holds the aim for 2 or 3 seconds and un-aims on its own. So, lets say on Payday, I went to edit the "Aim" key, but when I right click it says "Right shift", I have no idea why it does this. I'm very used to holding the right click for aiming and it becomes very bothersome to get used to right-click holding its own aim, until I click to un-aim. I want to know how I can have the right button click function like a normal right click. I am using Windows 7 64-bit and have made no changes to the device whatsoever, just the mouse was passed on by one of my family members so I don't have anything else but the mouse. I'd appreciate any help I can get.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Right click problem (Razer Imperator)*

Hi, welcome to TSF

Have you installed the driver and configured the button options?

Download from here: Razer Imperator PC driver v2.02. Install and reboot, then go into the options menu to configure.

Manual/Guide: Razer Support


----------



## brothercroo (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Right click problem (Razer Imperator)*

Thank you for responding, I didn't install that driver but I'm getting an error while installing it, I get the same error while installing v1.02.


----------



## brothercroo (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Right click problem (Razer Imperator)*

I have made progress, yet I have made none. I figured out how to install the driver by uninstalling my current drivers. I rebooted my computer and I could finally access the configurator page!!! But whenever I try to change my right click the program crashes.:banghead: It says the Right click has a macro for "Right Shift", I suppose this was for easy browsing? Clearly not meant as a gaming mouse. I can't write any new configurations to the device because it crashes every time I try, again any help or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## brothercroo (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Right click problem (Razer Imperator)*

It works!!! I read a separate forum that said to revert to v1.02 and it didn't crash once, my right click works properly! Thanks for pointing out the drivers, I have been having major troubles trying to find a specifically named configurator when it should have been those I was looking for all along. Thanks again and good day.:thumb:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Right click problem (Razer Imperator)*

Thanks for posting back with your solution. :smile:


----------

